# LensRentals (real-world, non-OLAF) review of the Sigma 135mm f/1.8 Art



## ahsanford (Apr 24, 2017)

Umm...
https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2017/04/lensrentals-reviews-the-new-sigma-135mm-f1-8-art-series-lens/

Lovely review, but I have more questions than answers at this point. Anyone else find a comment (or three) that was somewhat off-target?

- A


----------

